# Dieter - 10 week old Working Line pup



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

I'd love to get opinions on this guy. These pics were taken shortly before 10 weeks of age. Both of his parents have very foxy faces, so I don't expect that to get much better. He's never going to have a big masculine head, due to genetics, but hopefully he'll be able to work 



































and here's his topline from 6 weeks of age


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Bump 

I know he's young, but would love critiques on his structure.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Did you see this? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/113267-please-read-before-posting.html

There is a link on that post with instructions on how to properly stack a dog.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Is the free stacked photo not enough? It might take a while before I could get a hand stacked photo of him. He's very full of himself at the moment. I'll try and get a better free stack photo of him ... that's more likely to happen right now than a hand stack LMAO


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, please work on better photos and get closer to the puppy.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, I would listen to those guys up there xD
But I just have to say that I love his coloring lol.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks! I am working on it  Tried yesterday but got nothing. A friend is coming over tomorrow, so hopefully we can get something better.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Okay! FINALLY got a stacked shot.

Here he is at 12 weeks:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think he's gorgeous foxy face and all)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is in that very unbalanced puppy stage.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

lhczth said:


> He is in that very unbalanced puppy stage.


Yes, that's why I had hoped the 10 week photos would have been enough. He looked great at 10 weeks! Now he looks lanky and goofy.

Jakoda - thanks!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Cute Cute!


----------

